# What are some good birds that can live with budgies?



## becton (Jan 11, 2019)

Not sure if this is the correct forum or not but as the title suggests, I'm just wondering what type of other birds are acceptable birds to keep in the same room/cage as other budgies. 

My budgies are free flying and have four cages (with open cage doors at all times) and two playgrounds, so plenty of space for them to fly around and hang out in different areas. 

:green plet::sulpher too:


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

It is not advisable to house any other species in the same cage different species have different needs and should be housed with another of their own species. If another species has it's own cage then that is different, however if all birds will be out of the cage at the same time that should only be done with supervision. I have 3 species, budgies, a canary and Linnies, they are out of the cage most of the day only if I am there to keep a close eye on them. There have been times when the Linnies get a bit territorial and snap at the budgies if they happen to cross paths, and that could end in disaster if left unsupervised.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I agree with Cody. Please do not try to house any other species of birds in the same room with your budgies.

I have both Lovebirds and Budgies.
My budgies are in one room
My lovebirds are in a different room.

I would never leave them in the same room together unsupervised.*


----------

